# Ava...she's complete back to herself now!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After a lengthly illness and loss of her hair this spring. Ava is back to herself and I think she looks GREAT for 9 years old! 

just wanted to share this picture from today with you...



And here's Ava and Asia together :wub: Love my kids!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That's great. She and Asia sure look cute.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great to hear; she is a cutie for sure.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Ava is feeling better and back to her normal self.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Pat all of your kids are adorable! :wub: I keep up with Ava on FB too. It is so wonderful that she has healed and is back to her normal adorable self! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow ... Ava looks wonderful! Ava and Asia look so much alike ... both are adorable.

I cannot believe that Ava is nine already.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((YES)))) :aktion033:that's our princess :wub: Pat little Ava looks so healthy,, you did a amazing job nursing her back to health. Ava your as beautiful as ever:wub: auntie loves you and your precious momma:wub: I needed some good news, Thank you Lord


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know how much care you have given Ava, Pat---and kudos to you!!!! It isn't easy to do what you did w/the tube feedings. She looks great! She certainly does not look her age---but then neither do you---must be genetics!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, Ava looks gorgeous. Isn't it amazing what finding a good vet will do. What a fantastic recovery she has made. She has gone from being at death's door to a healthy fluff all because you found the best doctor and then persevered with the tube feeding until she was on her feet again and I know that wasn't easy for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear she recovered fully! Ava and Asia look so much alike!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ava looks absolutely fantastic and if one did not know how very, very sick she was only a few months ago, they would never believe how well she is doing Pat!! You sure did a great job with getting her back to good health again. Asia is so cute as well!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jane and addison said:


> That's great. She and Asia sure look cute.


Thanks! Ava's hair is coming back in better than it was before!



wkomorow said:


> Great to hear; she is a cutie for sure.


I think so too....:blush::innocent:



pippersmom said:


> So happy to hear Ava is feeling better and back to her normal self.


Me too, she had me worried for quite a while a few months ago.



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Pat all of your kids are adorable! :wub: I keep up with Ava on FB too. It is so wonderful that she has healed and is back to her normal adorable self! :aktion033:


Thanks for looking at Ava's fb page...I really need to step up and post there more often! Sometimes I get lazy, or busy with other stuff.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow ... Ava looks wonderful! Ava and Asia look so much alike ... both are adorable.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that Ava is nine already.


A lot of people think they look alike. But I don't think so, it's really the hair cuts I think. Asia is tall and long and her eyes hardly open when we're outside. So I am limited on getting a good photo of her. And as Ava being 9....it scares me because I want her to last forever!!!!





Matilda's mommy said:


> ((((YES)))) :aktion033:that's our princess :wub: Pat little Ava looks so healthy,, you did a amazing job nursing her back to health. Ava your as beautiful as ever:wub: auntie loves you and your precious momma:wub: I needed some good news, Thank you Lord


To tell you the truth, I give a lot of the credit to Sophia (Cassanova and Bijou), she told me where to go and did research and made phone calls. I was more or less in shock and wasn't sure what to do.



edelweiss said:


> I know how much care you have given Ava, Pat---and kudos to you!!!! It isn't easy to do what you did w/the tube feedings. She looks great! She certainly does not look her age---but then neither do you---must be genetics!:HistericalSmiley:


Geez, when I think back about doing all that stuff, several times a day...I'm kind of amazed myself, lol :w00t: But when you're in the middle of it, you just do what you gotta do, I guess. I felt like I couldn't do enough and it seemed to take so long to see progress...



maggie's mommy said:


> Pat, Ava looks gorgeous. Isn't it amazing what finding a good vet will do. What a fantastic recovery she has made. She has gone from being at death's door to a healthy fluff all because you found the best doctor and then persevered with the tube feeding until she was on her feet again and I know that wasn't easy for you.


Yep, we saw one of the best vets ever, even so, I hope I never have to have the opportunity to visit with him again :blink: New York City is pretty far away from here...it's like another country actually, lol. One good thing is that I got to spend time with my New York friends from spoiled maltese!! 



sherry said:


> I'm so happy to hear she recovered fully! Ava and Asia look so much alike!


Thanks, yeah, a lot of people think they look a like, but they really don't in person. they have different body types and personalities also.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Ava looks absolutely fantastic and if one did not know how very, very sick she was only a few months ago, they would never believe how well she is doing Pat!! You sure did a great job with getting her back to good health again. Asia is so cute as well!!


Thanks! Her hair is coming back in even better than it was before! ...and because her ears and tail are still quite short, she really looks like a puppy! :wub:
And the thyroid meds seem to be giving her more energy than she had before!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The thyroid meds are almost a miracle. When I finally found out that Bogie had low thyroid function and when he got on meds, he was a different dog. At 13, he's got energy and lots of spunk. He hair did come back thicker, but a different texture and he has more color in his coat than before. Overall he's doing great. I'm so glad Ava is so much better. She's looking really good.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Ava is adorable!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ava, you look UH-MAZ-ING!!! You gave us all a scare, but look at you now!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I could not be happier that Ava is healthy again, there was an army alongside you praying for her to get better. And look at her now! She's just precious Pat and Asia too, they are an adorable pair.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - it's truly miraculous. When I think back to when I met you at the Animal Medical Center and what Ava looked and sounded like it was so scary. I still remember asking him,"If this was your dog, would you do the surgery and food tubing." He said yes and you said yes and look at her now. :chili::chili: Just amazing. I couldn't be happier and I know you were so afraid you'd loose her. Big kudos to Sophia for sending you to that doc and your ride to the big city. Remember when you found out your car might get towed from the rest area you left it at? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:Loved having the get together and sleep over though. So glad Ava is BACK:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> The thyroid meds are almost a miracle. When I finally found out that Bogie had low thyroid function and when he got on meds, he was a different dog. At 13, he's got energy and lots of spunk. He hair did come back thicker, but a different texture and he has more color in his coat than before. Overall he's doing great. I'm so glad Ava is so much better. She's looking really good.:chili::chili::chili:


I am happy for Bogie and Ava!! They are puppies again!! :aktion033:



Malts4metoo said:


> Ava is adorable!


Thanks....she is really something special...



Madison's Mom said:


> Ava, you look UH-MAZ-ING!!! You gave us all a scare, but look at you now!!


Hey, Life is good!!! :chili: :chili:



Maglily said:


> I could not be happier that Ava is healthy again, there was an army alongside you praying for her to get better. And look at her now! She's just precious Pat and Asia too, they are an adorable pair.


Thanks Brenda, she sure had me worried for a while....having patience was the hardest part! :blink:



Snowbody said:


> Pat - it's truly miraculous. When I think back to when I met you at the Animal Medical Center and what Ava looked and sounded like it was so scary. I still remember asking him,"If this was your dog, would you do the surgery and food tubing." He said yes and you said yes and look at her now. :chili::chili: Just amazing. I couldn't be happier and I know you were so afraid you'd loose her. Big kudos to Sophia for sending you to that doc and your ride to the big city. Remember when you found out your car might get towed from the rest area you left it at? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:Loved having the get together and sleep over though. So glad Ava is BACK:wub::wub:


Oh Sue, it's like it was all just yesterday...and a long time ago at the same time! I was sort of in shock when Sophia took control. And I could have never EVER stayed alive in NYC over night without you and Jim!!  ....and Leslie and Linda and you gave me confidence by coming in to see the doctor with me. Oh, and I am also grateful to Tammy ready to have Eric save my car. Oh man, I was a mess, lol :blink: And thank you also for taking a video of Dr. Palma when he was explaining everything....i did refer back to it once or twice. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Thanks! Her hair is coming back in even better than it was before! ...and because her ears and tail are still quite short, she really looks like a puppy! :wub:
> And the thyroid meds seem to be giving her more energy than she had before!!





revakb2 said:


> The thyroid meds are almost a miracle. When I finally found out that Bogie had low thyroid function and when he got on meds, he was a different dog. At 13, he's got energy and lots of spunk. He hair did come back thicker, but a different texture and he has more color in his coat than before. Overall he's doing great. I'm so glad Ava is so much better. She's looking really good.:chili::chili::chili:


The thyroid meds worked wonders for Pipper too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> The thyroid meds worked wonders for Pipper too!


....and I actually think her thyroid levels had been off before she even got sick. She was over weight and not as cute as she used to be (I chalked it up to her age). She also has more energy than she had before. :aktion033:

Those little pills work wonders, don't they?!!! :thumbsup:


----------

